# The Grunge Thread



## Ether's Bane (Dec 24, 2009)

The thread to discuss that Seattle sound.

Anyway, my favorite grunge bands are:

Soundgarden
Alice in Chains
Temple of the Dog
Mother Love Bone
Nirvana
early Pearl Jam
L7


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 24, 2009)

too limited and won't discuss anything


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 24, 2009)

i dislike grunge. :/ it's the only kind of music inspired by punk that i can't get into. i guess i just can't get behind the anger.

well, i like nirvana, but i tend not to think of them as grunge. i don't really think of some grunge bands as grunge.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 25, 2009)

I listen to Soundgarden and a bit of Pearl Jam.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 25, 2009)

i like alice in chains and some nirvana


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been listening to a lot of Soundgarden recently.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Dec 26, 2009)

Nirvana and Alice In Chains are both amazing. What I've heard from Soundgarden and Pearl Jam is pretty good.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 3, 2010)

I love Nirvana and what I've heard of Alice is great.


----------



## Sunstreak (Jan 4, 2010)

Not quite sure if you'd call it "grunge", per se, but I listen to AFI, Billy Talent, and Rise Against.

I've seen AFI live, and...  So. Epic.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 4, 2010)

None of those are close to grunge.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 4, 2010)

I like Rise Against, but ... yeah ...


----------

